# Payment problems?



## Faraway Farms (Jan 15, 2012)

I am hauling hay down south to the OK area soon. This will be my first time selling hay to anyone not from my home area. I am not requiring anyone to pay before delivery to build some trust with potential clients, but am not sure if this is the way to do it. I would never buy anything without seeing it first, and don't want anyone to feel like I am a fly-by-night. I have advertized as cash before unloading. Is this a good way to do it? Too many times people get burned because what showed up on the truck is not good or bales are too light, etc. Does anyone have advice on this? thanks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

absolutely--cash in hand before unloading. There are a lot of scams going on down there. If they don't like the hay, go on down the road. A friend of mine was down in Texas a couple of weeks ago and told me that people were offering to buy hay off the trucks at truck stops. If they don't give you the cash up front, somebody else will. Don't take checks--they can bounce or stop payment--then you play hell getting your money.

Ralph


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a question. Are you having that much of a problem moving all of your local?


----------



## Faraway Farms (Jan 15, 2012)

Actually I am sold out. I am buying from a neighbor who is well stocked since he had a great crop. Not planning on making much. Just 1.00 a mile and .75 cents a bale. I can still price it under 11 by Tulsa. 12.88 near Witchita falls. I am trying to be fair so I can give an exact qoute depending on location. That way no one thinks I am making thousands off this drought. I found one guy charging 21 ea by the semi load. Unreal!


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Just an outsiders opinion. I have found that these type of deals rarely pick up new clients. With the hay shortage here in the midwest there are easier ways to make money hauling hay without driving a thousand miles one way then coming back empty. Just my thoughts. Good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

I am located in Arizona, and I recently sent four loads to East Texas. I probably would have insisted on money up front if the buyer had not insisted on it himself.

Now that we have done a bit of business together and everything has run smoothly, I MIGHT THINK about sending the hay first, but probably not.

They were obviously unable to see the hay before purchase, but I offered to send all sorts of digital pics, at different times and in different light, plus i *HONESTLY* represented my product to them so that there could be ZERO points of contention. What we agreed to on the phone is exactly what made it down to Texas, and since we had already agreed on the deal it went through with no problems.

Just be honest with them and represent yourself truthfully. Remember that YOU are in the drivers seat now. It is finally OUR turn to make demands and get what we want. Get your money and then send your hay. If people don't like that then just sit on it, trust me there are plenty of other people needing hay right now.



Faraway Farms said:


> I am hauling hay down south to the OK area soon. This will be my first time selling hay to anyone not from my home area. I am not requiring anyone to pay before delivery to build some trust with potential clients, but am not sure if this is the way to do it. I would never buy anything without seeing it first, and don't want anyone to feel like I am a fly-by-night. I have advertized as cash before unloading. Is this a good way to do it? Too many times people get burned because what showed up on the truck is not good or bales are too light, etc. Does anyone have advice on this? thanks.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Faraway Farms said:


> Actually I am sold out. I am buying from a neighbor who is well stocked since he had a great crop. Not planning on making much. Just 1.00 a mile and .75 cents a bale. I can still price it under 11 by Tulsa. 12.88 near Witchita falls. I am trying to be fair so I can give an exact qoute depending on location. That way no one thinks I am making thousands off this drought. I found one guy charging 21 ea by the semi load. Unreal!


We appreciate your kindness, BUT are you figuring in your empty backhaul? I don't know what the demand is up in Witchita Falls is, but down here in the Houston area it seems like $11/bale is around the going rate. I got a load last week (paid in advance) out of Georga that was very clean T-85 for under $10/bale. I've seen prices at $13 but I don't think they are moving much hay. If you bring it down here it will sell, but I would get payment in front before making the trip. There are a lot of vultures that have jumped into the hay broker business and you're better off not dealing with them. I'm not trying to discourage you because we can use all the hay we can get, but before you make a trip make sure your backside is covered. Payment for the hay in advance, you pay your neighbor and put your profit in the bank. Shipping costs are paid on delivery before you unload......and make sure they can unload you and not take a couple of days to do it. Because the hay is paid for, you will be hauling someone else's hay. That makes you commercial. Be careful if you are relying on farm plates. Check the State laws you will be subject to as many have changed recently, and get load insurance. Best of luck and thanks.


----------

